# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Manitou Circus bzw. 4cross Gabeln?

## klamsi

Ich bin grad auf der suche nach einer "4cross" Gabel für mein Hardtail das aber als Spielzeug für alles herhalten soll. Also auch mal daheim im Wald zum Trails fahren usw.

Kandidaten gäbe es da ja jetzt einige, zb.:

RockShox Pike (die alte): 
+ Unverwüstlich, billig, simpel und der Federweg wäre je nach Einsatz zwischen 95-140mm Einstellbar. 
- nur gebraucht erhältlich? kein PM.

RockShox Argyle RCT:
+ Unverwüstlich, simpel, Luftfeder
- Federweg nicht verstellbar, teuer, kein PM.

Jetzt bin ich noch über die Manitou Circus Expert gestolpert. Kann die jemand empfehlen?
+ Günstig,
- Ersatzteilversorgung?, Federweg nur intern verstellbar

Falls sonst noch jemand Tipps hat nur her damit.
danke

Edit: vl. Könnte ja jemand den Thread ins richtige Forum verschieben? Danke.

----------


## Pilatus

warum bist du auf PM so scharf?
Je nach dem wie schwer du bist und wie wild du fährst, könnte auch die Revelation noch passen.

----------


## klamsi

Ja, die Revelation bzw. die Sektor könnten ev. auch passen.
Allerdings muss ich mir da erst die richtige Varianten suchen...

----------


## Pilatus

Nachteil bei Air U-Turn ist aber eben "nur" 30mm Absenkung. Also von 140 auf 110.

----------


## klamsi

Ideal wäre ja eine Gabel mit 100-130mm Federweg (U-Turn zb. auch wenn die dann vl. 95-140 oder 110-140 hat) Da ist jetzt noch die Frage ob die Coil oder die Air version weniger anfällig ist wenn man sie zum Dirtn auf 100mm Absenkt. 20mm Maxle Light, Tapered schaft und PM aufnahme dann würds ohne dass ich mir einen neuen Steuersatz bzw. Adapter holen muss in Rahmen passen.

Jetzt muss ich nur nich die Gabel finden die all die Eigenschaften besitzt.  :Smile: 

Schade ist, dass sich die Manitou Circus in der 130mm Version angeblich nicht Traveln lässt. Die klingt anonsten nicht ganz schlecht...

----------


## Pilatus

das "alte" Air U-Turn konnte getravelt werden.

----------

